# Bonnie Lass photos



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

She's standing still for a split second...


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Trying to get at something (have no idea what) under the coach. Impossible to get her to stay still!! LOL!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

She looks cute and tiny like my Bella.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

What a cutie. Is Bonnie a 'short-hair' Havanese? How old is she, sorry if I missed that part...


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

She's just 5 mo and has shed her puppy fluff -- that's her soft adult hair coming in! Right now she weighs 6 lbs.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG she's adorable, and that head under the sofa picture is fantastic. How cute is that. I know how hard it is to get a good shot of a moving target. That's my Milo too and with the digital shutter lag it's all but impossible to get a great shot . . . at least for me. Not necessarily for the gurus here.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks for sharing photos! Catching them in action can be very hard. I taught Dora a watch me command to help with those quick shots!

Do you mean you cut her because of the puppy coat changing? Havanese don't shed- one of the features I love!

Amanda


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Donna, DUH! :brick: I just noticed you had nicely listed all your babies ages in your signature and I was blind enough as always, sorry. Did anyone mention we looooove hoto: and don't care how hard it is to take them? :biggrin1: How about some belly shots or sleeping beauty shots?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

:whoo: CUTE ALERT!!!:whoo:

What a little sweet pea Bonnie Lass is!

You need to get the camera out when shes sleeping!!! :bored::baby:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Great pictures, she is such a cutie- love her coloring!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Bonnie Lass is such a cutie.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I love that first picture with the blaze of white streaking down the middle of her head. The tossled look is so Havanese!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my, what a cutie! I can totally relate to trying to get more than just a blur in a photo of them. I tried to get some of Tori last night and wound up deleting most of them. I _love_ digital cameras!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

What a cutie she is!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

She is a cutie patotie....love the couch picture....she was bound and determined it looked like to find whatever is under the couch...they are sooo much fun to just sit back and watch!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

She is a cute dog,but I guess I'm puzzled by the "shedding the puppy fluff"? I've never heard that before with a typical havanese.I know the short hair "shavanese" shed and look more like your Bonnie.She is a cute dog and looks like an ornary,playful little thing!Does she get into mischief?:laugh:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

What adorable photos of Bonnie. I love the touseled hair. It reminds me to Trish's avatar of Winston. Bonnie is so cute. I love the pink sweater.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Cute pictures! I love the pink sweater too.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

She is really cute. Personality plus ! She looks like a short-haired Havanese to me.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh look at that adorable little white poof on her head! Too cute! She's a DOLL!


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> She is really cute. Personality plus ! She looks like a short-haired Havanese to me.


Really? My breeder doesn't seem to think so. I had her head and butt and feet "puppy" groomed once in October (her hair was in her eyes). This soft coat grows longer every week and we haven't had any shedding at all with it (no matter how we rub her down). Do 5 mo old Hav pups have longer hair than that? When would I know for sure that she was a Shavenese (I know that it's possible to get one even though she doesn't have one in her family tree -- er, pedigree?)? Thanks all!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Here's a picture of Preston and Nigel at 5 months old. It can give you something to compare her to.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Donna, this is how Biscuit looked at 4 months after his first grooming. He'd had a bit of trimming around the face & butt & paws , but his hair looks a lot longer/shaggier than Bonnie's. I'd say it's pretty typical, from what I've seen of the pups on this list. I have no idea when you would know for sure whether Bonnie Lass was a short-haired Hav, but my guess would be by 6-8 mos. Does anyone know the answer? 

In any case, she's a cutie and I bet those four little ones adore her! If she is a short-hair, her grooming will be much easier to manage!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Here's Milo at 5 months. His hair was quite long.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh, they are so precious! Amy, Bonnie's hair now is *almost* as long as Biscuit's, but not nearly as long as Geri's Milo! I think all the pictures I've posted of her were taken in Nov. 
I'll keep an eye on her mystery coat!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

HayCarambaMama said:


> I had her head and butt and feet "puppy" groomed once in October (her hair was in her eyes).


When you use the word "groomed", you do mean she had haircut, right? Her legs look trimmed to me.

A short-haired Havanese has a totally different look in the head. For anyone wanting to know, you can view some pictures here: Short Hairs and Short Hair Gallery

With a head of hair like that, Bonnie Lass is not a Shavanese!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

How old was she in the Avatar picture? Atleast you'll have less mats to deal with if it doesn't grow as quick! lol

Here's Gucci at 5 months:

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

If she just had a trim in the areas noted from her owner,what happened to all her body hair?It looks like she was shaved completely down.

If it wasn't for her topknot hair,she looks like the shavanese pictures you posted,Kimberly.Can a shavanese never have a topknot like that?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

How can I pass up a change to show off baby pictures. Here's Bella, Fred and Scudder at 4-5 months old.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Are you sure they didn't shave Bonnie down? It looks like her body was completely shaved or cut really short. I hope you don't think we're picking on you or Bonnie... she is adorable! It just seems like her hair is a little different in comparison. Here is a picture of Kubrick at 4 and 5 months.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Is the muzzle length longer of the Short Hairs or is it just my preception because Dora's hair length would cover it up? They just look so different!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

She says up above that Bonnie Lass's hair is almost as long as Biscuit's so it must have been cut in those photos from last month. 

You're right, Amanda. The muzzle hair looks very different on a short hair. It is so different that you can tell as early as five weeks old if the dog is a short hair.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Julie said:


> If she just had a trim in the areas noted from her owner,what happened to all her body hair?It looks like she was shaved completely down.
> 
> If it wasn't for her topknot hair,she looks like the shavanese pictures you posted,Kimberly.Can a shavanese never have a topknot like that?


I have never seen a shavanese (in pictures) that could have a top knot. I think their fur grows more like a king charles cavalier.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Julie, sorry for missing your question. I don't think it is possible for a short hair to have a topknot at all. Of what I know of short haired Havanese, the head hair is always short. One of the photos on that second link I posted (Maybe on Gallery 3?) has one with slightly longer hair on the body, but I've never seen much hair on the head at all. In fact, there is so little hair that the ears always seem pretty prominent.

There are two breeders here that know a lot more about SH's. Maybe they will come in and add more comments if someone wants to start a new thread on it. Then they'd both see it because they aren't here as often.


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

First of all Donna I LOVE your forum name! I say that all the time "Hay Caramba!" 

Second, Bonnie Lass (another great name) is adorable! I love the first pic you posted, she looks like she has a mohawk! 

Third - I can't pass up a chance to post a baby pic of my baby!

Here she is at 5 months .....


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info Kimberly.None the less,she is a cute little dog and it sounds like Bonnie is a lot of fun for you and your family.I love all the cute baby pictures everyone posted.How cute to see them again!

I remember that sweet little Callalily....Look at that cute face!Squeezable cute like the old Charmin commercials!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Callie's pic is adorable, she is such a girl!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> When you use the word "groomed", you do mean she had haircut, right? Her legs look trimmed to me.
> 
> A short-haired Havanese has a totally different look in the head. For anyone wanting to know, you can view some pictures here: Short Hairs and Short Hair Gallery
> 
> With a head of hair like that, Bonnie Lass is not a Shavanese!


Kimberly..I have never heard of the short haired Havanese. Where do they come from?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Diane,
I think some bad Breeders breed them on purpose, but even a great Breeder can 'accidently' (mother nature's will) have a short hair in their litter every once in a while.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I always heard it was recessive and sometimes it just pops up. If you just google it you will find a lot of info!

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/havanesephotos7.htm


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

LOL, Amanda, I guess I should have said 'recessive' which would explain why it skips generations. Thanks for the correct explanation!


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh boy, I LOVE these baby pictures!! And my little dumpling seems to be a little unusual!! LOL! I do think Bonnie's hair is on the shorter side from many of your adorable pictures, but, I promise, it's growing every day! LOL!:biggrin1: She was given a haircut (groomed) in October. I don't think they did an all-body cut, but I know they shaped up (and cut) her head and face, as well as butt and feet.
Kimberly, thanks so much for those pictures of the short hairs! Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't there a recessive gene in the Havanese that can create a Shavenese (or is it Shavanese?). They are not recognized by AKC (I think).
C'mon Bonnie, grow that hair longer!! LOL! 
Oh, and thanks for the name recognition, Callalily! Not many people understand it when they see it -- they need me to write it out "I-ka-rum-ba" before they get it! LOL. I live in the southwest US -- lots of spanish (or rather, mexican) spoken here.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Donna, your sweet Bonnie is cute just the way she is, she doesn't need to grow her hair faster to please us, we all think she's adorable already!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't know any breeders (even bad) that purposely try to get short hair Havanese. It is a recessive gene and it pops up on occasion. There are some excellent breeders that have seen it and have been able to track it to make sure the do everything possible to not create them on purpose. Obviously, nothing is guaranteed, but by tracking where the SH Havanese crop up, they can get a better idea of which dogs are carrying it and avoid breeding those dogs to other dogs that are carriers. (This is my very limited knowledge.)

Donna, the short haired Havanese are recognized by AKC as Havanese. Genetically, they are definitely Havanese with the fabulous Havanese temperament, but a different coat. They shed (unlike how most Havanese are), and will impact people with allergies to dog dander. Any reputable breeder would know to neuter or spay them though and would not breed them. If you ever see a breeder breeding them on purpose, that's a HUGE red flag.

And I think Bonnie is adorable. Like Lisa (Callalily), I was going to comment on her mohawk, but I hoped that it wouldn't make you self-conscious. I love that crazy hairdo!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay, I decided to look thru my photos... not sure why i didn't take more when I got Dora (think I was too busy making sure Belle didn't have a panic attack) my lil girl at almost 5 months!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Amanda,

Dora was gorgeous then and is gorgeous now. She has such expressive eyes.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

OMG Amanda, baby Dora is just too huggably cute! Love the pic!!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Bonnie Lass is a peach! I love her face. Everyone's puppy pics are adorable...such a beautiful variety of colors.

Wanda


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Um Amanda... I dont recall getting that photo in the calendar options... Im just sayin.

Short hairs have really short hair ALL Over. And keep in mind when a groomer says they shaped them up, it could mean anything! ha! 

Donna, she is precious and I am so glad you joined and are posting photos.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Melissa <BG> I had to dig it up, actually in my sent emails (FYI- yahoo keeps your emails from 2 years ago!) As to my photos, we need to spend more time on the photography group about what I am doing wrong <BG>

Who knows- some groomers do use shedding combs, etc. I think if anything, I have learned most groomer's cant be trusted, and the ones that can- have long waiting list, charge an arm and a leg, and complain about keeping your dog brushed out (I can say this because I know one!)

Amanda


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

That's an interesting link for the Shavanese, Amanda. Little Sammy the Shav. is so cute~~he looks like a bright-eyed little fox. And also a bit like a Papillon.

Yes, Bonnie Lass has a different head from the Shav.'s , it's like a regular Havanese. 

It's fun seeing all the puppy pix!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

There's just NO WAY Bonnie Lass is a Shavanese, they look WAY too different.

The muzzles.......are really LONG looking, sorta like those few breeders that have found the forum lately that didn't like this place? Their dogs look like they might have some Shavanese mixed in with Havanese. I forget the name of the kennel(s), but I'm sure yall know what I'm talking about.

I bet the groomer just cut it shorter and it'll all grow back quickly. Judging by Bonnie's face, her hair is much longer than a Shav. and her facial shape is Hav.

She's adorable, btw!

Kara


----------

